# 3 Broken Struts in 60K miles



## redlightning (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a 2003 Altima 3.5 SE. I have now had three struts break on the front end of this car. In all my years of driving I have never had a broken strut or shock. One broke while the car was under warranty at around 15K. This one was on the drivers side. The second broke at around 45K on the passenger side. Now the drivers side is broken again at 60K. You can see I drive alot. Mostly highway miles. I have a friend with a 03 or 04 Altima also that has a broken strut on the front. I paid to replace the second one, but this is crazy. Anyone have any input or feedback about this?


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

My 02 did this around ~20K miles both rear shocks and left front strut blew and started making horrible grinding noises, which were replaced under warranty...and told that it is not likely to happen again since it was a new revised version and was a better design and @60K it hasnt gone out on me again...btw...there is a recall on this..


----------



## redlightning (Nov 21, 2005)

*Recall???*

I cannot find anything about a recall. I called nissan yesterday and felt like it was a complete waste of time. They say that there is no recall and so does the service department at the local dealer. Clearly there is a problem. I guess everyone with this problem is just screwed. I havent been very happy with this car besides the strut problem. This is my first nissan and probably my last.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

well, my service advisor didnt say it was specifically a "recall" but he said that on every Nissan Altima each tech is suppose to identify the strut problem in his words verbatim "If you see this problem, correct and replace new struts/shocks." So, basically if they see the strut problem they will replace it with the new ones. I would consider that a recall. At the time I was over warranty when I had this procedure done...I may have been lucky though..hope that you can get the problem fixed....


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, it isn't a recall, just a TSB, or technical service bulletin. For most 2002~2003 model Altimas they recommend replacing the strut with the newer modified version. But, this newer modified strut didn't come out till later, so even if you had the strut replaced earlier under warranty, it may have been replaced with the older version. I don't remember what the new part number is, but you should definitely check to see if your Altima was replaced with the newer modified strut. You might get lucky and still be able to see the part number on the strut. If so, try asking for the current part number and compare the numbers. The old number should already have been superceded by the newer number at most if not all Nissan dealerships' parts department.


----------



## redlightning (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks! I thought I looked thru all the TSB's and didnt see anything about a strut problem. I will look again. If you know the number of the TSB or anything, post it for me if you dont mind.


----------

